# Rubber parts



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Where can I buy a selection of rubber bands for HO drive wheels?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey John,
you can find an assorted pack at any Hobby shop but the best are the ones fron Your Orthadontists office. I use mu daughters left overs from her braces a year ago and they actually work...though rhe color scheme is kinda out there...flaming pink and violet. Give it a try...some Pharmacy's carry them too. hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Rubber bands*

The ones for my wheels are thinner then the dental ones.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A dollar store has small ones. It's been dicussed before.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

At the Dollar Store, the really good ones can be identified by the part # heat stamped on the inside edge, next to the manufacturer's name.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> At the Dollar Store, the really good ones can be identified by the part # heat stamped on the inside edge, next to the manufacturer's name.



Your not pulling our legs now are you?


By the way how much are they at the dollar store?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Reckers said:


> At the Dollar Store, the really good ones can be identified by the part # heat stamped on the inside edge, next to the manufacturer's name.


Now that is specific


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, I made that part up. *L*


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> By the way how much are they at the dollar store?


Ed, you will be surprised )


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

i find it hard to believe the dental bands are too wide (but I love surprises). They thin out when stretched. Have you actually tried them. What is the make?

It was Stationmaster at Dolar Tree post number 5 this thread


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Its an old mantua and it is very thin and round, less then a 1/32" in diameter. I'll try to take a pic.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The last option is just fill the gap with silicone. I have never tried it.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

From one who owns a bunch of old Hi-Fi, rubber band driven Athearns.............I buy my drive "belts" from Dollar Tree.......... $1 will get you a lifetime supply. AND....they are in colors, though you can usually get the brown ones. Get the ones you would use for your daughter's, or son's, pigtails. About the diameter of a nickel or penny, I'd say.

And if'n you don't want to take my word for it, ask shaygetz.

Bob


----------

